# Well, it has happened



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2019)

Local retailer just got in a bunch of multiflorals (Johanna Burkhardt, Hung Sheng Eagle , gigantifolium x LI, etc) that are all in bloom. I went down there and decided to have a look. I never thought I would say this but sometimes these crosses can produce some bummers (I know ..shocking !!) ..my guess is that the source hand picked them for their ugliness and sent them away, which should be enough to tell you that the nursery of origin thought they were garbage. Crowded bunched flowers and average color with all of them. It's finally happened, these crosses have become mainstream..maybe next year we will see them at trader joes


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2019)

They will still sell, I saw some pretty janky roths at the last show I went to that moved at $100 each. The hobby is full of bargain hunters who will happily snap up subpar plants if they feel like they are getting a deal. "These were $300 online but I found mine for $50"


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> They will still sell, I saw some pretty janky roths at the last show I went to that moved at $100 each. The hobby is full of bargain hunters who will happily snap up subpar plants if they feel like they are getting a deal. "These were $300 online but I found mine for $50"



No doubt. They know what they are doing. These are going for around 90-120 each on single growths .They will probably sell ( but not bloom again for five years)...or they will sell for half off with a week left on the bloom and the retailer still makes money. I was kinda excited and was going to at least buy one...but these guys were pretty bad examples of the crosses


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2019)

Come on, how many did you buy?!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2019)

Duh, Eric. I'm sure he didn't buy any of those uglies.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2019)

any photos?


----------



## BrucherT (May 8, 2019)

Yeah I wanna see!


----------



## firehawk1972 (May 8, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> Local retailer just got in a bunch of multiflorals (Johanna Burkhardt, Hung Sheng Eagle , gigantifolium x LI, etc) that are all in bloom. I went down there and decided to have a look. I never thought I would say this but sometimes these crosses can produce some bummers (I know ..shocking !!) ..my guess is that the source hand picked them for their ugliness and sent them away, which should be enough to tell you that the nursery of origin thought they were garbage. Crowded bunched flowers and average color with all of them. It's finally happened, these crosses have become mainstream..maybe next year we will see them at trader joes


What retailer had multifloral paphs?


----------

